# fish stressed out after 50% water change?



## Newtonbetta (Nov 5, 2010)

Usually my betta is very active and excited. After doing a weekly water change in my 5gal this AM, i noticed my betta is sluggish and not himself. Hanging out at the bottom. He hasn't acted this way before and it seems like it happened after the change.

Does anyone else notice this?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

A few reasons a water change may cause behavior change:....Double check and make sure you added the dechlorinator if you use it and/or the right amount...when in doubt add some more, double check water temp with replacement water and tank water, check your nitrate and pH of both source water and tank (remember to get accurate pH on source water it needs to de-gas for 24h) and make sure you didn't have any big swings, something on your hands, something in the water change bucket...just some thoughts on causes with stress related to water changes.....when in doubt and no improvement within a reasonable time...make another 50% water change or if really stressed-floating, hiding, gasping as the surface, flashing, trying to jump out, really unusual behavior...make a 50% ASAP....


----------



## Nauriel (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree with Oldfishlady. Are you sure you put water conditioner in when you changed the water? I've forgotten a couple times, and every time I do my betta has displayed the symptoms you are describing.


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

Also, is the water the correct temperature? If it's too cold that would explain the lethargy.


----------



## Newtonbetta (Nov 5, 2010)

He seems better today. I use top-fin dechlorinator. It's very concentrated, 1ml per 10 gal. I should have been more specific, it is a 10 gal divided by 2. The betta on the other side never had any reaction.

How do you guys mix the declorinator? I pour one gallon at a time of replacement water, but I only put declorinator in the first bucket (as 1ml is supposed to treat 10gal). Am I doing that wrong? I honestly dont know any other way...

I dont think the temps were a problem, I have a thermometer and it didnt move much.


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a 5 gallon bucket (I'm only doing 5 gallons of water right now) and I just put the 1/4 cap in. Once I'm doing 10 I'll just put it in the first bucket and then not treat the second one. That's how my dad does it for our 20 gallon.


----------

